# wieso nicht gleich Foxserv?



## Shiivva (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi!

Grossen DAnk insbesondere an Dunsti, der mal hierhin verwiesen hatte...
so etwas hatte ich immer gesucht  --> läuft super!

Jetzt meine Frage:
gibt es denn irgendeinen Unterschied zum "original"Apache?
Ich hatte vor Foxserv den "Apache ohne Foxservhilfe" drauf und auch da
lief alles (wollte nur mal was neues ausprobieren )...
ich wundere mich nur, warum nicht alle gleich zu Foxserv
greifen...ist doch soooooo praktisch *g*.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

... selbst ist der Mann / Frau 

Im Ernst: Ich kannte den Link bislang noch nicht, sieht aber irgendwie auch ganz praktisch aus.


----------



## Flame (22. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

und was ist das nun?

ein installer, der mir eine WAMP Umgebung installt?
kann mir das einer näher erläutern?

ich kenn nur den von vogelsang.
http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de/server/apache/winapache.htm


----------



## Shiivva (22. Oktober 2001)

ja fast  

"FoxServ is an Apache / mySQL / PHP installer package for Windows and Linux."

Also ein Installer nicht nur für WAMP...

Und ich glaube der "vogelsang" installiert Dir "nur" Apache, PHP und Perl während Foxserv Dir auch MySQL installiert...


----------



## Scalé (22. Oktober 2001)

es gibt auch noch nusphere.
läuft auch gut.
http://www.nusphere.com
WAMP mit mysql


----------



## Shiivva (22. Oktober 2001)

Klar...es gibt ja auch noch PHPTriad...
Foxserv ist somit nicht die "einzige" Installationsroutine...meiner Meinung nach aber die Beste...


----------



## Flame (23. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

gut gut.

danke für die info. 

warum hab ich da (W)indows (A)pache (M)ySQL (P)hp mit der Hand installt?

nuja, man lernt immer dazu.


----------



## Shiivva (23. Oktober 2001)

das hatte ich das erste Mal ja auch...
neulich nach vollständiger Neuinstallation habe ich dann zu einfacheren Mitteln gegriffen...


----------



## Klon (23. Oktober 2001)

Flame ich würde das selber installieren bei so sensiblen Systemen immer den "precompiled" Teilen vorziehen, ich hab hier auch alles selber gebaut, da haste viel mehr den durchblick wenns ma hargt oder wenn du anbaun willst.


----------



## Shiivva (23. Oktober 2001)

Na ja...die Konfigurationsdateien sind ja die gleichen...
das Einzige, was diese Programme übernehmen ist die Anfangsinstallation...
D.h. anbauen oder so ist kein Problem...da steigt man eigentlich recht gut durch


----------



## apache (2. November 2001)

Die Installationen die hier beschrieben sind, sind zwar wirklich eine feine Sache, aber ist es nicht besser zu wissen, was wo installiert wird und vor allem, wenn ein Problem auftaucht, und ich selbst alles installiert habe, ist die Fehlersuche bei weitem einfacher!

Gruß Apache


----------



## Shiivva (2. November 2001)

ich erinnere mich nur schwach an die Installation vom "Original-Apache", aber ich hatte da glaube ich auch ne .msi, und wusste demnach auch nicht, was der wo installiert hat...

--> Aussage also hinfällig


----------



## He||cow (3. November 2001)

boa big thx, ich weiss noch wie ich mich abgequält habe,
also ich denk mal ich hab locker den apache am häufigsten 
überhaupt installiert (zigmüriarenmal) mit dem vogelgesang ding war
ich dann aber auch nicht allzuser zufrieden, ich zieh mir
nun mal dieses und hoffe(weiss insgeheim) dasses das teil ist
thx


----------



## Husky (4. November 2001)

jo die meisten wissen einfach nich das es sowas giebt. ich selbst habs auch manuel instaliert. aba aus einem ansderen grund.


----------



## Furunkel (4. November 2001)

Installiert Foxserv eigentlich auch die GDlib mit ? Wäre extrem praktisch für mich  

Furunkel


----------

